# systainers?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Stephen Foster said:


> It was toung n cheek you southern fairy.


Your free to go then Northern monkey


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Stephen Foster said:


> It was toung n cheek you *southern fairy*.


SF please but your location on your profile so we can call you names based on where you are at:laughing:


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

If you can get your wife to buy you $50000 worth of tools you must be a pro something.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I just picked up 5 of these..










http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubberma...ute-Tote-FG9S3100-GRAY/203372676#.UeLgrsu9KK0

As of now I have one setup for finishing and taping tools, one for painting stuff and one for canvas drop cloths.

There the strongest totes youre going to find... I label them up with my p-touch and throw them on my shelf or stack them up. There great for making kits. They dont crush when you stack a bunch up like the cheaper rubbermaids, Plus when the lid is snapped on there pretty much dust and waterproof.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't use totes in my trailer but I do use them in my storage area fir stuff like spare tools, material, paint, sandpaper etc etc Found these ones at lowes. Great price and stupidly strong. 
Shame they are dewalt colors


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I don't use totes in my trailer but I do use them in my storage area fir stuff like spare tools, material, paint, sandpaper etc etc Found these ones at lowes. Great price and stupidly strong.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95510


Those are the ones we use for storing painting supplies and such. I use those for storing other personal gear as well.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I have about a dozen of those black and yellow ones with different materials in them. They are heavy duty and stack up well. Supposedly they have a lifetime warranty. $10 each at Walmart.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

My rubbermaid brutes can **** on those black nd yellas.. :laughing:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Ouse those black and yellow ones for painting supplies as well. Systainers are great for putting together smaller kits, but sometimes you just need a bigger box!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

JT Wood said:


> I keep everything on shelves in the trailer.
> 
> 
> Did you guys know that rubbermaid totes. have lids that are designed to stack? $7/each:laughing:
> ...


Well we keep everything on shelves in our trailers, trucks and vans, but the purpose of these containers is to be more organized than shoving your crap in a bunch of Walmart Totes.

Also, the L-Boxx does not require a proprietary handtruck.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> I don't use totes in my trailer but I do use them in my storage area fir stuff like spare tools, material, paint, sandpaper etc etc Found these ones at lowes. Great price and stupidly strong.
> Shame they are dewalt colors
> 
> 
> View attachment 95510



These make great garbage containers,too. Perfect for condo work. Better than cans.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm convinced the systainers are so you can get a small fix before you collect on the last invoice.

I have tools from about every manufacturer and some quite old, now I'm like a damn heroine addict.

Honestly their stuff is amazing from storage to ease-of-use to production, it makes life ALOT easier. Its like the engineers have crawled inside my head and asked "what is it that this guy has bitched about with his tools for the past 15 years?"


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

steex said:


> If you can get your wife to buy you $50000 worth of tools you must be a pro something.


I buy my wife very expensive cars and jewelry. She is certainly pro at things hahahaha


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Systainers are overpriced plastic boxes. And they are excellent!

I think Festool would end up selling more tools if they lowered their systainer prices because guys would get a few to try, realize they can make work less tiresome and then opt for a Festool because of it.

Getting them has made every working day a little easier and less frustrating, and as you all know that means a lot in our lines of work.

They don't do everything perfectly, but I'd encourage you not to discount them entirely. Instead just use another option for that particular tool; For example I still have my cordless tools in a big bag. Its a mess and heavy, but it holds them all and cordless are the kind of thing where if you have one its nice to have them all.

Its the same way i got started in systainers. I'd go to a job and bring a finishing gun, partway through I'd realize I should have brought another gauge or whatever. Not having a tool with you that you own is maddening. But loading and unloading tools takes so long and there is only so much room its hard not to try and pack light. 

So i put them all in one sys and another drawer systainer attached to the bottom with a complement of fasteners so I could get through any unforeseen issue and it was great! One tool box to load, store, look for, unload etc. and I had it all. 15 ga, 18ga, 23 ga, and narrow crown stapler.








As far as strength: I thought they seemed too hard and brittle to last long. Not one has broken. I toss them around, I stand on them all the time and I weigh 240 lbs. (I do try to stand gently on them though, I think if i bounced on the middle of the lid it could maybe crack). A big unexpected factor is how little they get tossed around, not because I baby them, its because the stack and lock so easily. I would have had tool bags, buckets, and cases piled beside a table saw, ladder, etc. in my truck. If I had to load some last tools they would definitely just get tossed in. The sys's take up almost no space and stacked as high as convenient. Two stacks only a little higher than the bed of a truck is actually a bunch of tools and they dont fall all over the place like a pile of things.

As far as waterproof: I live in Vancouver BC and get more rain than anyone here most likely. Systainers can be out in the rain for a decent bit but would eventually collect in the lid and get in (but Ive yet to have that happen). In an open bed truck in the pissing rain they have been dry. My tool bags all get soaked. My Rubbermaid's collect it so you can't open the lid without soaking everything. I guess you could leave the single blow moulded boxes out...


----------

